# Table base



## Mtnmac (Feb 18, 2022)

Spent the last couple days building a table base for a redwood slab my wife finished.  Used 3”, 2” and 1.5” square tubing.  Will have threaded feet when finished.  Wifey will sand and treat with vinegar to get a rusted finish…  this will be an outdoor table.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2022)

Darn , nice looking slab there .   I'm on the prowl for a saw mill myself for making stuff like this . Hope to see it when it's done .


----------



## jcp (Feb 18, 2022)

Neighbor of mine uses this one...very nice.








						HM130MAX Portable Sawmill
					






					woodlandmills.com
				




Black walnut log cut with the above saw...


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2022)

That's the one I'm getting . I bought their stump grinder for the Kubota last year , and maybe the sawmill will show up this year depending on what I can get rid of .


----------



## jcp (Feb 18, 2022)

I like the leg arrangement of this table design. Saves the persons knee or toes who is sitting towards the end.


----------



## Mtnmac (Feb 18, 2022)

jcp said:


> I like the leg arrangement of this table design. Saves the persons knee or toes who is sitting towards the end.


Yes, that was part of the design objective.  Also wanted something a little more decorative than a simple 4 leg arrangement.


----------



## Mtnmac (Feb 18, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Darn , nice looking slab there .   I'm on the prowl for a saw mill myself for making stuff like this . Hope to see it when it's done .


What kind of trees do you have to slice up in Maryland?  Living in the redwood forest we have, well... redwood.  Here's the base, welding finished, outside being sanded.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2022)

This wood be used up in NY in the Adirondacks . I have 45 acres up there and want to build a small cabin using wood from the land . We eukoliptus , ucolypious , uekoulopis ..................................crap , we have *OAK !   *


----------



## Mtnmac (Feb 18, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> This wood be used up in NY in the Adirondacks . I have 45 acres up there and want to build a small cabin using wood from the land . We eukoliptus , ucolypious , uekoulopis ..................................crap , we have *OAK !  *


We have tons of oak too, but they rarely get big enough to get decent slabs from.  I see them for sale for big $$$.  We have another table we made from a slab of box elder, it looks a lot like oak when finished.  We bought that one in New Mexico and brought it back in our RV.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2022)

We do have many different trees up on the lot . I know Ash and Oak , Maple , large old Pines etc .


----------



## Mtnmac (Feb 23, 2022)

Completed project.  After wife sanded welded base, treated it to create rust and clear coated it.  Next:  benches.


----------

